# would someone look at these pictures and give me advice



## mlktrkdrvr

My doe that was bred in hand on September 1, has had mucus a few times since getting her on Sept 3rd last year. The first time she had it I called the family I got her from and they told me it was probably false heat not to worry. Since then I have noticed more mucus 2 or 3 times. Today she is riding the other does- and yesterday she had the snotty mucus coming out of her vulva again. Problem #2 Also she has scratched all the hair off her shoulders. I deworm them using Fiasco Farms herbals and I dust them with DE once a week, also dusted their bedding. I do not see mites or lice (although I know our pigs have lice but did not think they would effect the goats and the goats are never with the pigs). I have loose cattle mineral out for them but do not copper bolus. My black goat is also scratching hair off her shoulders. I do not know if it is parasites, copper, dry skin etc. And also would like someone to look at the pouch pics. I just don't think she is really bred. thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

I can never tell with pooch pics so can't help you there.

I would say she has lice or mites. I would copper bolus all your girls since her hair looks course and dry. I would also get a livestock dust or Sevin Dust and dust them and their bedding. You could get Ivomec and give them an injection of Ivomec instead of dusting them and then still dust their bedding. Fiasco Farm herbal will not take care of external parasites and DE doesn't always work either.

What cattle mineral are you using?


----------



## Jodi_berg

If she's mounting and having mucus I would guess she's in heat and probably not bred, she looks swollen back there and that could also be from heat. best ivermectin them I'm sure the lice or the mites are making them uncomfortable and def. hit there bedding with some dust.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

I can't find the tag for it right now. I know I had it--but where?? I read that cattle mineral is better than sheep/goat so I went with the cattle. I bought it by the pound from the feed store because I know that 50 pound bag will last me forever for 5 goats. Can I ivomec my does if they are bred (supposed to be). Also my lactating (just for her kid we are not milking her) doe? Cattle/ Swine Ivomec? Injected? Dosage?


----------



## ksalvagno

The one for cattle for the Ivomec. yes, you can give Ivomec to pregnant or lactating goats.

Also, you will probably need to give a total of 3 shots every 2-3 weeks apart.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

where do lice/ mites come from?? They all looked fine when I got them- 2 in September, 1 in october. this all stared in December. They are never with other goats and there has never been goats here before I got these. We do have a horse, calf, chickens, and pigs. Do they come from other species? If I ivomec 3 times will be gone forever?


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you put straw down as bedding? It can come from that.

Doing the Ivomec will get rid of them for now, can't guarantee forever.


----------



## sweetgoats

I would say from her Pooch she is NOT pregnant.

 As for the rubbing, check that area really well and see if you can see anything. You should be able to see the little boogers moving. I have seen goats do this due to stress. 

 I agree on the seven dust, that will take care of it if it is mites or lice. Just make sure like you said you do the bedding as well.

 As for the hogs, and them having lice or mites, they should not cross species, but I would dust that area as well just to be safe.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

do you think it is too late for her to be bred again in 21 days when. I do not have a buck and will have to make arrangements to take her to the buck. I have ready they do not cycle year around


----------



## ksalvagno

maybe or maybe not. Hard to say if she is a seasonal breeder.


----------



## StaceyRosado

you are coming to the VERY END of her heat cycles for the year. The breeder saying "false" heat was very iresponsible of them since what you experienced is totally what a doe does in heat. I would contact them and state you need a breeding and if this one doesn't take since its so far in the year (something THEY made you wait for) that you want to have a free breeding in the fall or a refund on your extra purchase of a bred doe. 

now for the lost hair -- thats very strange - I would check closely for lice, they are visible. Not as up on mites and how they look, try google for some pictures. Seven is labeled for garden bugs so you should be able to find it in your local feed store or gardening section.


----------



## milkmaid

That doesn't look like mites to me; it might be lice, but before treating, I would check to see if it really is. Itchiness can be caused by other things too. Lice look like little termites against the skin. They're not hard to see with average vision.



> where do lice/ mites come from?? They all looked fine when I got them- 2 in September, 1 in october.


Likely they had a few lice when you got them; a healthy goat can carry a few and be fine. After treating for lice, making sure they get enough dietary sulfur should help prevent a reinfestation. Some people set out a sulfur block. I use Pat Coleby's Basic Stock Lick, which contains a good amount of sulfur.


----------



## MissyParkerton

Mites live under the skin, and are too tiny to see. I have had the best luck getting rid of them with the Ivermectin Pour-on made for cattle at 3 times the cattle dose once a week for three weeks. It seems like a lot, but it takes a lot to get rid of them. Because the mites live under the skin, a vet would have to take a 'plug' (to get deeper than a scraping)of skin to look at under a microscope to determine if your goats have them. Is their skin red/ raw/ irritated? Mineral deficiencies can cause bad skin too. Make sure they are getting enough copper, selenium and zinc. Hope they start getting better soon.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

I looked really good today and still did not see anything. There were no bugs there just like the last times I looked. I did see some white flakes- like small dandruff. I looked on both of the does affected and the same thing for both. Also I emailed the owner of the buck that we paid to breed her... they have not responded yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Is there anything she is pushing up against or through to rub the hair off (like reaching through a fence or hay feeder). I found this sometimes happens when they constantly rub against something.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

that is what I thought at first also- that it was where they were rubbing on the milking stand while I milked- but they have been dry for 31 days now and it is not getting better. Also it is a little further back now also than where they touch on the stand.


----------



## mjgh06

Goats can lose hair due to parasites, fungus, hormones, stress, vitamin or mineral deficiency, or from scratching or rubbing against something. 

Watch her for about an hour outside and see what she does - rubbing on something? Check around for anything she could be rubbing against in the area you keep her. If you don't find anything, I would treat her for mites/lice with the Ivomec. I use the pour on and coat a line down their back with a cotton ball 3x repeat in 10 days, repeat again in 10 days. If that's the cause it will rid it of them but not permanently. 

But I would also give her a copper oxide dose because her coat does look kinda rough and dry so it could be a deficiency. Just be aware that if you add a sulfur block, the copper won't do any good. Sulfur has a counter effective making copper absorption less. 

As for pregnancy I would say No she's not. I don't remember how long you've had her. Have you seen her go through heat before? Did she lose hair then? If so, it could just be a hormone thing.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

She had a beautiful soft coat when we got her right after she was bred on October 1. 

Now I am very confused about the sulfur block vs copper bolusing- which one should I do?

Also where does one buy the copper to bolus them with? My feed man does not have it and I worked at TSC for 5 years so I know they do not have it either.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ive never used a Sulfur block -- I wouldnt even be able to advise you on whats its use and how etc.

But copper is such a high need in goats that I suggest you go that route with her for her coat.

You can buy copper at www.jefferslivestock.com its called coppasure


----------

